
Moneyness: Sweden and peak cash - MaysonL
http://jpkoning.blogspot.com/2015/02/sweden-and-peak-cash.html
======
jinushaun
Umm... I thought one of the biggest shockers to expats living in Japan was the
huge reliance on cash, even for big purchases. The chart here says otherwise.

